

Showmystreet: Fast and Easy Street Viewing - nreece
http://showmystreet.com/

======
nreece
Submitter here. I just stumbled-upon and liked it. The original developer is
<http://www.hansnauta.com>

------
MaysonL
Wrong side of the street, otherwise great.

~~~
lylemckeany
Plugged in my address and it had me looking down the middle of the street. I
guess it technically did "Show My Street" though.

------
cheeaun
Reminds me of a demo I built 3 years ago (
<http://cheeaun.github.com/streetview-fun/> ). Though there's no find feature,
it has some cool stuff if you click on the links at the bottom :)

------
flexie
Great. Very useful :-)

Could be a good plugin for an apartment hunting website, for finding friends'
addresses and stuff.

------
snprbob86
Neat.

Bug report: It seems to misshandle addresses that are ambiguous by cardinal
direction. ie. "123 Some Street N"

------
borplk
Holy crap! I just went inside a building then inside a shop. Does this show
the same images from Google?

------
jameswyse
This is really nice! Does exactly what it says on the tin: fast & easy. Great
job!

------
cousin_it
Wow, this is a better UI for Google's data than Google's own UI.

------
ekianjo
Very, very nice, and I could think of a dozen uses for this.

